# Spare parts for a Demok MiniMoka M-203



## mchassy (Mar 5, 2011)

Does anyone have a good site for spare parts for grinders?

I'm specifically looking for a new hopper for my Demoka minimoka M-203.

Demoka doesn't seem to even have a website of its own.

Otherwise, if anyone knows if the hopper from another, easier to find parts for, brand would fit into a Demoka, that would be cool as well.

thanx for any info ...

Mark Chassy


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Try 1st Line - I am pretty sure they used to stock that grinder

They are in the US so factor in exchange rate, shipping and taxes/import duties into the final price


----------

